# Keeping Up with the Scene



## HungryHunter (May 10, 2017)

Hi Folks.

I know I'm slightly early for the upcoming season, but where would one go to find upcoming tournaments and competitions? I hear a lot of folks yapping about Coyote tournaments over the course of the winter, but I'm not sure where to look. Should we just keep our attention on these forums? Also, how are they typically scored? Weight, Sightings, Total Count?

Thanks.


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

Typically 1 point for every carcass brought in that was taken during the comp.


----------



## HungryHunter (May 10, 2017)

Thank you. I do most of my hunting at night. Do these competitions typically run through a 24 hour period or are they mostly structured for daytime hunting?


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

Each one us different, thurs-sat or fri-sun is common. Some are a week.


----------



## Will Williamson (Apr 13, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/549608518428778/


----------

